# GR in Ohio



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eb*

Eb

Thanks for posting him-he is adorable.
*
Please email all of the Ohio Golden Rescues for him!!:*
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. all of the Ohio Golden Ret. Rescues for him. Praying someone will help him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel from GRRR said they were calling the shelter on this boy today!!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

*Grrr*

Got him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

God Bless your rescue-thank you for saving this puppy!!
Anyone interested, contact Rachel at Golden Ret. Rescue and Recovery!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea! Sorry I didn't reply sooner but I did see your post... things have been crazy here. Karen- thank you again for all of your hard work for goldens in need of rescuing, and thank you to GRRR for all of their good deeds and hard work. Hopefully this guy finds a home soon. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah!! Well on the way to a happy ending!!! Many, many thanks to all involved here and in rescues everywhere!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks to all that helped this handsome boy!!


----------

